# Eplan Viewer



## holle (23 Juli 2004)

Gibt es einen guten Viewer der verschiedene CAD Zeichnungsformate unterstüzt z.B. Eplan und Autocad ?
mfg holle


----------



## plc_tippser (23 Juli 2004)

Ich kenne den Viewer von EPlan. Der war bis zur Version 5.11 kostenlos bei der CD dabei. Danach leider nur noch gegen ca. 350DM glaube ich. Ob der allerdings auch andere Formate kann, weiß ich leider nicht.

Gruß pt


----------



## bgischel (23 Juli 2004)

Hallo holle,

der Eplanviewer kann wirklich nur Eplan-Projekte und keine anderen Formate darstellen. Würde man das Eplan-Projekt nach DXF umsetzen reicht natürlich ein einfacher DXF-Viewer aus...

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## plc_tippser (23 Juli 2004)

Ich denke, hier wirst Du schneller kompetente Antwort finden:

http://www.cad.de/de.shtml 


Gruß pt


----------



## bgischel (23 Juli 2004)

War meine Antwort nicht kompetent genug?  :roll:


----------



## plc_tippser (23 Juli 2004)

Doch, sorry, war sogar tiptop, aber halt nicht das was er suchte. 

niedergeschlagen grüß pt


----------



## bgischel (23 Juli 2004)

*WiederAufhelfen*  8) 

Das Problem mit Eplan und dem Viewer ist das es sich bei Eplan-Projekten nicht um eine einzelne Datei (wie ein DXF- oder PDF-File) handelt sondern das sich Projekte aus diversen Dateien zusammensetzen und eine Ordnerstruktur eingehalten werden muß damit man reine Eplan-Projekte überhaupt mit dem Eplanviewer öffnen und anschauen kann...

Grüße
Bernd

PS. Aber Du hast natürlich recht. Wenn noch weitergehende Fragen sind wären diese besser im Eplanforum auf der Eplan-HP oder im Eplanforum auf Cad.de aufgehoben...


----------



## Ralf (25 Juli 2004)

Nunja, immerhin bei acad dwg kann ich Dir helfen, bei Autodesk zum kostenlosen (auch das gibt's noch   ) runterladen gibt's Volo-View als Viewer. Wiechers und Partner sind da mehr blutsaugerisch veranlagt, da kostet auch der Viewer richtiges Geld (ich meine so um die 200 Euronen, hält dafür aber einige Goodies bereit (man kann wenn ich mich recht erinnere beispielsweise rotkorrekturen vornehmen

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## holle (28 Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen danke für die bisherigen infos
Ich werde die von euch vorgeschlagenen Seiten durchstöbern
mfg holle


----------



## Runtime (19 Oktober 2004)

Ich "drucke" mir die Eplan Projekte immer als PDF-File aus und leg mir den dann  immer in das Projektverzeichniss der jeweiligen Station...

so kann ich schnell mal was nach kucken , wenn ich beim programmieren noch was wissen will ohne , das ich wieder an den anderen PC muß , weil wir haben nur 2 Einzelplatz-Lizenzen und die hat unser Eplan-Archiv...

Das mit dem PDF ist mir lieber , wie als wenn ich den Plan mit mir rumschleppen muß...außerdem vergisst man den eh immer irgendwo ;-)

Klar bei der IBN von Anlagen , da arbeite ich auch mit nem normalen Plan , öfter muß ja mal was im Plan ändern , weil irgenwo noch ein Bock drin war...


----------



## Heinz (20 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
leider ist Eplan ein Format was die anderen nicht können und Eplan will die anderen nicht. Daher geht es nur mit mehreren Programmen Eplan will Geld die anderen nicht. Tipp Google Viewer + dwg 
Ich hatte auf der ersten Seite einige gute Treffer, leider habe ich die Links nicht mehr im Kopf.

Achso Eplan hat mit jeder Version den Umfang immer weiter eingeschränkt, bei den alten View Version konnte man z.B. die Elementdaten einsehen bei der neuen geht das nciht mehr. DAher ist für die Kontrolle einer Planes die Vollversion erforderlich und die View ist "nur" zum Gucken und Drucken.


----------

